
When Amazon Dies - pmcpinto
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/10/when-amazon-dies/409387?single_page=true
======
Chefkoochooloo
Seems to me that Amazon is doing amazingly well compared to eBay. They have
Amazon Prime and Student. I think their company will last.

